# How often does the average person get new boots?



## Zedank (Aug 28, 2013)

I currently have the 07/08 ThirtyTwo Lashed boots. I love them and they're still in great condition.

I recently bought a new board and pair of bindings because of the new banana/camber hybrid, magne-traction, canted footbeds, etc. that I didn't have on my old setup. Just wanted to give them a try.

Has the snowboard boot changed/improved enough over the past 5-6 years for me to warrant buying a new pair of boots? I would love to hear how often the average person get new boots.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Almost every two seasons for me. Sometimes less sometimes more. Not more than 3 though. Shit just wears out splitting all the time.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

2 pairs every season, 0.5 size inbetween for really cold and just cold, and sell at the end of the season as i sell for about what i pay for them as i buy in the UK and sell in Norway, so it works for me...


----------



## Zedank (Aug 28, 2013)

Sounds like I should shop for some new boots. I think I'd stick with the ThirtyTwo Lashed boots. It'd be interesting to see how much weight has been shed from the boot in the past 6 years.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I think about every 50 days.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Replaced the burtons app. every 120days. The K2 have 40days now, are fine and will do another season.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Zedank said:


> Sounds like I should shop for some new boots. I think I'd stick with the ThirtyTwo Lashed boots. It'd be interesting to see how much weight has been shed from the boot in the past 6 years.



It really depends on how many days you got on them.

Two seasons is roughly 120 days for me. Usually around 70-90 days I find I am about ready for a new pair because the current pair is really starting to fall apart. 

Some people on this forum get well over 100 days a season. They might need a couple of pairs a boots a season. Other members are lucky to get ten days. Their boots may last as long as they want to use them for.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm starting on my 4th pair going into my 6th season. 30-40 days per season.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I have bought really stiff boots for my last three pairs. Got about 90 days on my current pair and they're going strong.

If they fit well and you like them, no need to change really. They get softer over time but as long as you're comfortable, that's the main thing.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

I ride my boots till they literally blow apart and I can't use them anymore which tends to be around the 4-5 month mark. Spring has a tendency to ruining my boots since I ride almost everyday and sometimes I just cant dry them out enough before the next day so the threading starts coming apart.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I go through 2 pairs a season, one pair at a time. I had over 160 days from October 2012 through August 2013. I went through 2 pairs and have 30 days on my 3rd pair now. I seem to be done with boots around 70 days. My DC kush only got like 50 days last season until the sole fell off.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The average boot is built around an 80 to 100 day lifespan of average rider use. I typically ride my old boots for about 40 days at the start of the season, slip into some new ones that I have to break in, then destroy them by March which makes them nice and jib soft for spring/summer/fall shred. Then I repeat.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Man I'm more like 150 or so days on average. I have never had a pair split or fall apart. I get a new pair when my feet start to feel unconformable as the liners pack out.


----------



## Zedank (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm jealous. I live in Las Vegas and we only have a very tiny resort here. I prefer to drive to either Big Bear in California or Brian Head in Utah. Then there are those 3-4 day trips with friends to Mammoth and SLC area.

I'm lucky to get 20 days a season. So sad, I know. I've always dreamed of putting life on hold for a single season just to move to a ski town to work and play there. Just haven't had the balls to do it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Didn't you guys just get 50 million in upgrades?

I'll give you some advice on making the move. Anyone can sit around and talk about doing it and how it would be cool, but those that actually do it come out of it with the stories and life experiences. Only have one life might as well do it doing what you love.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, I still call my recent ones "new" after 40days. Hmmm... Honestly interested to find out why. Don't want to generate a problem where there is none (although riding many seasons, I'm noobish if it comes to gear, bought whatever was the stiffer women's boot/binding set around in the little local shop and just rode with it). Worked out well so far, but I'm sure, there's a lot of optimization potential. I've learned many things on this forum so far and maybe the boots are the next issue I'll have a closer look at next season...

Do you replace them so frequently cos they come apart? Or do they begin to hurt/you get pressure points? Or do you actually loose performance? I get from the posts that packing out seems to be an issue... Is that the case for every brand or are there huge differences in quality/"packing-out" tendency? 

As I said, I always had Burton boots before (no clear preference, the shop at the mountain just had them in stock), and replaced them after around 120days; not cos they were uncomfortable but cos the new ones just offered new features I liked. Major wear n tear _I_ recognized is softening of the soles (annoying imprints of the toes), which did't disturb anymore since I use different soles. 
I carefully dry the boots after every day; they are 100% dry in the morning. Is that potentially making them last longer? 

The "new" ones are K2 (new little shop with a different brand). And I honestly didn't feel much difference at the end of the season. I bind them very tight... does this maybe hinder that I feel disturbed by potential packing out? They are still stiff and comfortable, no pressure points or so. Maybe I'd feel a difference if I'd compare them to new ones though... :dunno:

Please don't say it's cos I'm not riding hard enough... I really do my best to ride aggressively all day long. Is it a matter of weight? Or am I just bluntly oblivious and should think of getting my feet checked for first signs of smoker's leg :huh:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

neni said:


> Wow, I still call my recent ones "new" after 40days. Hmmm... Honestly interested to find out why. Don't want to generate a problem where there is none (although riding many seasons, I'm noobish if it comes to gear, bought whatever was the stiffer women's boot/binding set around in the little local shop and just rode with it). Worked out well so far, but I'm sure, there's a lot of optimization potential. I've learned many things on this forum so far and maybe the boots are the next issue I'll have a closer look at next season...
> 
> Do you replace them so frequently cos they come apart? Or do they begin to hurt/you get pressure points? Or do you actually loose performance? I get from the posts that packing out seems to be an issue... Is that the case for every brand or are there huge differences in quality/"packing-out" tendency?
> 
> ...


No matter how a car looks on the outside, it's the engine that matters. Same with boots. They may look 'new' but for me the flex just isn't the same. Stiff boots become soft, soft boots become absolute noodles.

I also get wear on the toe area of the boot from straps, it's mostly superficial.

If you don't notice it after 60-70 days, might be your riding style. Less flexing in the ankle or something. Just a guess.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Neni, you need to ride harder 

Too be a little more serious. Your boots have to be much softer after 40 days. I know mine are. A new pair if the same boots is probably going to feel a whole lot different than the old pair. That is all. If they are working for past 100 days, more power to ya. I generally find at that mark I really start to have problems with the boot. Numb feet, foot pain, shit blowing apart. My current boots have intuition liners and you can remold them a twice. I am going to give that a try this season and see if it makes a difference. The shell still needs to hold up though


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I have those same 08 lashed boots. They hav lasted very well. Probly 120 to 140 days and they will probly last this season. I hope so, I love em. How u store ur boots id big for keeping its stiffness. Once they r dry u should tie and secure the boots in the manner they r worn. Helps keep their form and stifness. But if u want new boots deff stick with 32, or any compand that just makes boots


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Neni, you need to ride harder
> 
> Too be a little more serious. Your boots have to be much softer after 40 days. I know mine are. A new pair if the same boots is probably going to feel a whole lot different than the old pair. That is all. If they are working for past 100 days, more power to ya. I generally find at that mark I really start to have problems with the boot. Numb feet, foot pain, shit blowing apart. My current boots have intuition liners and* you can remold them a twice.* I am going to give that a try this season and see if it makes a difference. The shell still needs to hold up though


how does that work? Do they "unpack" when you heat them up again?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Didn't you guys just get 50 million in upgrades?
> 
> I'll give you some advice on making the move. Anyone can sit around and talk about doing it and how it would be cool, but those that actually do it come out of it with the stories and life experiences. Only have one life might as well do it doing what you love.



For all the M2M's in the audience, I'm adding to BA's post through endorsement and not directing this at him.

Fr you people that are afraid to do shit in life, use this model and your life will be much more full. I don't know how many friends I have that always talk..... They never do. I moved up to the mtns 3 years ago and it has been a great experience. If its a dream, do it or you will likely always wish you did......

All the travel I do is a great experience, it's usually just a ticket somewhere or a destination country with no goal of where to stop at.... Rent a car and end up wherever every day....


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll give you some advice on making the move. Anyone can sit around and talk about doing it and how it would be cool, but those that actually do it come out of it with the stories and life experiences. Only have one life might as well do it doing what you love.


The primary reason we moved from Toronto to Calgary was the mountains. Now the only thing I wish in life is that we'd made the move sooner.

On the other hand, the Calgary economy is better, so it's not like we have to live the "snowboard bum" life to ride great mountains whenever we want.

My advice to anyone is to do it. If you're not in love with the city you live in, change the job, relocate, and spend your life in the mountains.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

neni said:


> Wow, I still call my recent ones "new" after 40days. Hmmm... Honestly interested to find out why. Don't want to generate a problem where there is none (although riding many seasons, I'm noobish if it comes to gear, bought whatever was the stiffer women's boot/binding set around in the little local shop and just rode with it). Worked out well so far, but I'm sure, there's a lot of optimization potential. I've learned many things on this forum so far and maybe the boots are the next issue I'll have a closer look at next season...
> 
> Do you replace them so frequently cos they come apart? Or do they begin to hurt/you get pressure points? Or do you actually loose performance? I get from the posts that packing out seems to be an issue... Is that the case for every brand or are there huge differences in quality/"packing-out" tendency?
> 
> ...


Well to be blunt you're just oblivious. 

The thing people don't realize is that the day you try your snowboard boots on is the day they will be the stiffest and tightest. From that day forward they only get softer and pack out. 

Everyone wears a boot differently and everyone has points where they break down. I break back spines in my boots, always have, probably always will. I create pocketed heel pressure points. The new K2 Endo seems to have rectified some of the issues but it still persists. I also blow out the over stitch at the forefoot from hiking in it. This point is a flex point that creates wear and tear causing it to blow out on my back foot. Which is also attributed to me holding my board on the chair lift. 

Every boot packs out different based off the riders foot. But you are correct that certain liner material will pack out more and some will pack out less. This is why Burton for 2013/14 has changed liners. Some boots will pack out a quarter to a half a size while others will pack out a full size. 

I've ridden K2 boots now for 7 years for a reason. I ride the same last and usually the same model because I know how it's going to fit and pack out. Having two different sized feet that are a size apart I have to do custom work and get things to fit a little differently so knowing what I'm getting works.

The big thing to remember is the best boot is the one that fits your feet and no one can tell you what fits your foot. They might suggest stuff to you based off how your foot is shaped and then go from there. This is why I believe custom snowboard boot work is a part of snowboarding more shops need to get in, it is a game changer. 




poutanen said:


> The primary reason we moved from Toronto to Calgary was the mountains. Now the only thing I wish in life is that we'd made the move sooner.
> 
> On the other hand, the Calgary economy is better, so it's not like we have to live the "snowboard bum" life to ride great mountains whenever we want.
> 
> My advice to anyone is to do it. If you're not in love with the city you live in, change the job, relocate, and spend your life in the mountains.


There are people that move to the mountains to live the "bum" life and there are people that move there to live the "snowboard bum" life. Big difference. It's like when I see the kids loading up on Ramen, that's the bum life and they'll probably get scurvy and I see the people eating the right foods. Might not be a rich man but definitely not living the bum life. It's all about choices and you control them.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I get new boots every year. I do notice that my left boot always packs out quicker than my right one. Could be my riding style or just the fact that my left leg is stronger than my right one.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> ....And I honestly didn't feel much difference at the end of the season. I bind them very tight... does this maybe hinder that I feel disturbed by potential packing out? They are still stiff and comfortable, no pressure points or so. _Maybe I'd feel a difference if I'd compare them to new ones though..._ :dunno:


Well, you know kiddo. That is something you could easily do! Just take your old boots into the shop with you and compare them with a new pair, side by side! See if you _can_ notice a difference!

I'm still not very adept at distinguishing subtle differences in gear! Not enough varied riding experience yet I suppose! (...or I could just be "oblivious!") 
Aside from trying something that feels grossly out of whack, or uncomfortable as hell, it's difficult for me to tell sometimes just exactly what it is that feels vaguely, or weirdly different in the way a new piece of gear feels or the way a new boot fits!

Having said that, with probably a little over 100 days on my boots, In my inexperience with bindings, tightening, fit, and the proper way to fit and heat mold them, I _know_ I prematurely packed them out in that first full season! Some of that I fixed after reading BA's repeated advice to others about going to a *proper* *"Boot Fitter!!"* and not just some minimum wage sales clerk!!

To emphasize the importance of this point, in the very same ski/snowboard shop where I actually got the "proper" fitting? The _first_ salesperson I asked about a snowboard boot fitting, told me "there really wasn't anything that can be done to custom fit a snowboard boot." :blink:

Well thanks to BA & others here, I knew that was BS so I asked a manager! He happened to be the Boot Fitter too!

I got fitted with the proper wedges, C and L bars for heel lift and wound up springing for a $120 pair of custom molded, hard plastic footbeds! What a Difference!!!! :laugh: :yahoo:

This last season, those fit fixes eliminated 85-95% of _ALL_ the foot discomfort I was having! I found my balance and riding improved, and I didn't have to unstrap from my board every third or fourth run to let my feet recover!!!!! _Definitely_ time and money well spent!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just so everyone knows I am working on a video series outlining how to properly fit a snowboard boot from start to finish including custom work and aftermarket footbeds. I don't expect it to be done in time for this upcoming buying season but hopefully by X mas. It's on a list of to do projects for this upcoming fall season for my site.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Deacon said:


> how does that work? Do they "unpack" when you heat them up again?


The foam, unicorn sparkles, whatever it is expands again. Probably not quite as effective as the first time. That is why twice is what they recommend.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I buy K2 boots and they typically last a season or little longer depending on if I have work during the winter. I always like to have a extra pair around incase the cable snaps or they get soaking wet. 

Earlier this year I was thinking about getting 32s but the K2 boots feel the best. Love the boa boots, I'll never go back to laces again.

I'm working on a goal to purchase a place closer to mountains but I like living in Golden honestly. It's better for my career and not to bad of a drive during the week. I'd just like to get a place closer so we can actually somewhat enjoy the weekends there without the ridiculous traffic. Most my friends gotta work during the week so I end up riding alone the majority of the time.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

prolly every 50 days. i could squeeze 100 days out of them but they would be too floppy by then.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Ballistic said:


> prolly every 50 days. i could squeeze 100 days out of them but they would be too floppy by then.


I used to have a girlfriend that said something like that....


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

It varies. The pair before these probably lasted 40 or so days before they were destroyed. My current pair has roughly 55 days of use, I might be able to get another 30 days.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

Donutz said:


> I used to have a girlfriend that said something like that....


BAHAHAHA !:laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Also, if you weigh 110 lbs you will not wear a boot down like a 180-210-250 lb person.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

aiidoneus said:


> No matter how a car looks on the outside, it's the engine that matters. Same with boots. They may look 'new' but for me the flex just isn't the same. Stiff boots become soft, soft boots become absolute noodles.


The boot really look “new” from the outside, not the least wear and tear. Stitching is perfect, no wear at the heel at all. Also the inner layer is not worn. Guess that did its part to mislead me.



chomps1211 said:


> I got fitted with the proper wedges, C and L bars for heel lift and wound up springing for a $120 pair of custom molded, hard plastic footbeds! What a Difference!!!!


There’s nothing like a “boot fitter” in my region that goes beyond custom footbed and molding  Neglected child - not only by me…



BurtonAvenger said:


> Just so everyone knows I am working on a video series outlining how to properly fit a snowboard boot from start to finish including custom work and aftermarket footbeds. I don't expect it to be done in time for this upcoming buying season but hopefully by X mas. It's on a list of to do projects for this upcoming fall season for my site.


:thumbsup: I’m looking forward to this. There’s a lot to learn…




BurtonAvenger said:


> Well to be blunt you're just oblivious.


Bahaha, you don’t imagine, what an understatement this is :laugh:. Add ignorance and misunderstanding. 


You know this moments when you take a step back, look at yourself and thingk “seriously?!”. I had one of them this morning.



killclimbz said:


> Neni, you need to ride harder
> Too be a little more serious. Your boots have to be much softer after 40 days. I know mine are. A new pair if the same boots is probably going to feel a whole lot different than the old pair. That is all. If they are working for past 100 days, more power to ya. I generally find at that mark I really start to have problems with the boot. *Numb feet, foot pain*, shit blowing apart.


This remark made me think: but hey, numb feet and foot pain are part of the game… not?
Oooookey... I’m disgusted with people that whine all the time, especially women. Guess I took the attitude of not being a sissy myself to a grotesque level where I accepted something as given rather than investigating the origin. Foot pain and numb feet are kind of my constant companion. Did some attemps to improve this 10y ago but the custom footbed then made it even worse and after changing boots several times without improvement, I gave up and accepted. Especially while hiking the foot pain becomes almost unbearable - what a relief when they finally get completely numb, agony when they "wake up" again. But I addressed it solely to having "dumb feet" (splayfoot) - never been hiking with new boots. 

Then I read a sarcastic comment of timmytard in an other thread dealing with foot pain, thought again of your posts and rethought… and feel a bit stupid now.

Memory can play tricks on one... I really thought, the boots were still stiff, but I haven't _checked_. So I fetched boots and board this morning, put them on firmly tightened as I always do and had a close look. The bootleg feels stiff, yes, but holy shit, the rest (ankle& wrist part) of this formerly stiff boot is in fact completely broken :blink:. If not strapped in and bending the knees, I can almost fold them, the liner around the ankle buckles. It’s not as obvious if strapped in, the tight ankle strap prevents them from folding, but whats most important: they _transfer the entire pressure from the shins/bootleg right to the wrist_. And I use the shins a lot for riding groomers... 

I actually recognized at the beginning of last season (new boots after 3y, new bindings) that foot pain was a lot better but didn’t address that to the fact that the boots were NEW but _differently_ built, and to the new bindings having toe caps and thus not putting so much pressure to the wrist. I guess I didn’t recognize how the boots changed since the last days last season I’ve spent mostly either in corn or in pow where I ride more with the ankles and less with the shins... But thinking of it, I actually had the tendency to bind them tighter and tighter within the season (to compensate for the softening as it seems) and getting numb feet, addressing it to the tightening and not to the broken boots. Wow, what a cause-and-effect chain incomprehension :huh:

I correct my first post :blush: *My boot are quite dead after 40 days.*

K, I'll get new boots! And I'll compare them on-site to the "old" ones. If really the softening-broken-ankle-shin-to-wrist-pressure pattern is the cause for the foot pain (which I assume by now), I 1st will bash my head to the next available wall and 2nd owe you guys some Swiss chocolate truffles


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't bash your head. We like your face just how it is! 

Definitely buy new boots. It kind of sounds like your footbeds didn't help you? Or maybe they are just dead now. Try an aftermarket foot bed like super feet or remind. Those can make a big difference. Just make sure you get the right one for your foot. 

Constant foot pain should not be a problem you are dealing with. Which probably means it is also about time for me to get some new boots too...


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

neni said:


> K, I'll get new boots! And I'll compare them on-site to the "old" ones. If really the softening-broken-ankle-shin-to-wrist-pressure pattern is the cause for the foot pain (which I assume by now), I 1st will bash my head to the next available wall and 2nd owe you guys some Swiss chocolate truffles



The biggest eye opener for me was trying on a brand new pair of Ions with my 40 day used Ions, very noticeable difference in stiffness and snugness of fit. There is the question of breaking boots in, the ideal comparision is probably to compare after a few days riding the new boots so that they are broken in, I don't think this would be much different however. 

I realize that also some years the Ions are made a little stiffer or softer.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Don't bash your head. We like your face just how it is!


+1!!!! No head bashing please! :laugh:





(.....most definitely YES on the chocolates tho!!!!!)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh hell yeah on the Swiss Chocolate Truffles! Keep talking dirty neni!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Oh hell yeah on the Swiss Chocolate Truffles! Keep talking dirty neni!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Damn girl!!! First "Snow Porn," and now hard core triple X "Chocolate Luv!" :yahoo: :yahoo: :thumbsup:

Keep it comin' sistah!!!


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

going into my 4th season and on my 2nd pair of boots. my first pair were vans encore's and i only bought them because the only other 2 size 12s were horrible. they were comfortable and worked well but after a while they started splitting at the toes and the boas kept unclicking if i tried to tighten them and they were very packed out and loose. lasted 2 seasons (probably 100+ day) so im happy.

bought a pair of 32 tm twos last season, got them heat molded and fitted, the whole deal. pretty dam impressed with the condition after the first season (60+ days), definitely going to get another season out of them, maybe even 2. i bought them knowing they were stiff and would be durable and suits my all mountain style of riding.

to the deacon, in response to ur question about heat moldable liners, i know that intuition liners actually shrink when u heat them so that once u put ur foot in them they are tight and expand around the pressure points. probably the highest end commercial liners u could buy. u can reheat them but they r not as effective as the first time as most of the material wears out and deteriorates if u ride them enough.

my brother had a pair of 08 tm twos and in comparison to my much more recent model, there are a lot of new features and the design has improved dramatically, also significantly lighter.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


>


OHHHHH baby... :tongue4:


----------

